
Tensorflow 2.0 Inference on Google Cloud Functions - ryfeus
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/ai-machine-learning/how-to-serve-deep-learning-models-using-tensorflow-2-0-with-cloud-functions
======
andrewmutz
We are using Google's related Cloud Run product to do this and have found
that, like Cloud Functions, these serverless offerings are a fantastic way to
evaluate models in production.

We prefer Cloud Run because it allows us to use docker containers rather than
language-specific APIs. We are already using containers for developing and
training these models, so it fits nicely in to our workflow.

~~~
etaioinshrdlu
What's the performance like? Isn't cloud run limited in terms of CPU cores?

------
ryfeus
Link to the repo with code and libs [https://github.com/ryfeus/gcf-
packs](https://github.com/ryfeus/gcf-packs)

